# What is this? Can someone help?



## ginnyb87 (Nov 15, 2010)

I just noticed this on my dog this morning. On Friday mornings she had a distemper/parvo vaccination, but this doesn't seem to be an allergic reaction. I doesn't seem to bother her at all. It is 1-1.5 inches long, is hard around edges, soft on the gray part, located low on her belly near her spay surgery scar. Doesn't seem to bother her at all even when pushing lightly on it. Any ideas?
(the green/blue mark is just a permanent mark on her belly since she was spayed)


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

I'd take her to a vet. It doesn't look normal. The location is correct for a hernia, but they don't usually look so red/irritated.


----------



## Elysse (Feb 9, 2013)

ginnyb87 said:


> View attachment 22344
> I just noticed this on my dog this morning. On Friday mornings she had a distemper/parvo vaccination, but this doesn't seem to be an allergic reaction. I doesn't seem to bother her at all. It is 1-1.5 inches long, is hard around edges, soft on the gray part, located low on her belly near her spay surgery scar. Doesn't seem to bother her at all even when pushing lightly on it. Any ideas?
> (the green/blue mark is just a permanent mark on her belly since she was spayed)


Hi, my dog has the same exact thing. Made a vet appointment, but can you shed some light on the outcome?


----------



## NoodleBoodle (Sep 5, 2020)

ginnyb87 said:


> View attachment 22344
> I just noticed this on my dog this morning. On Friday mornings she had a distemper/parvo vaccination, but this doesn't seem to be an allergic reaction. I doesn't seem to bother her at all. It is 1-1.5 inches long, is hard around edges, soft on the gray part, located low on her belly near her spay surgery scar. Doesn't seem to bother her at all even when pushing lightly on it. Any ideas?
> (the green/blue mark is just a permanent mark on her belly since she was spayed)










My dog had the same thing, just took her into the vet and was prescribed antibiotics, 1 pill twice a day, and they drained some fluid from it. They said it was some kind of reaction to the stitches that rarely happens. If someone is here now wondering what it is, I would probably just take your dog in.


----------

